# Songs with secret messages in them.



## Esplender (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone found any songs with secret messages in them?
If you do please share with us! (Please, *NO LED ZEPPELIN*)

In the Pink Floyd song "Empty Spaces" Roger Waters can be heard congratulating the listener on finding the secret message, halfway through, he gets interrupted by James Guthrie summoning him to the phone with Caroline on the other side.

This is just about 40 seconds into the song when it's backwards.

http://media.putfile.com/Pink-Floyd---Empty-Spaces-Backwards

Don't worry, nothing is going to pop out and scare you.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the clip to demonstrate that - I didn't hear it the first time as my volume was too low, but I did hear it on listening again.

A similar 'joke' secret message: In response to the accusations of Satanism after releasing the "Number of the Beast" album, Iron Maiden put a clear backwards message at the start of "Piece of Mind" on their next release. When reversed, it reveals that the backwards message is in fact their drummer belching into the microphone and saying "Don't meddle with things you don't understand" in a Rastafarian accent.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a Grateful Dead song where, when played backwards, the lyrics sound somewhat like the Lord's Prayer. I can't remember which song it is but I'm sure someone knows and can back me up on this.


----------



## ADF (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/britney.php

Try this one.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 4, 2007)

There's millions of Beatles ones.

There's a wierd al song where if you play it backwards he goes "Satan Eats Cheez Whizz"


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 4, 2007)

The White Album in general.

It told Charles Manson to kill all those people.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 4, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> There's a wierd al song where if you play it backwards he goes "Satan Eats Cheez Whizz"



That just sounds like a regular Weird Al song to me.



			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It told Charles Manson to kill all those people.



Charles Manson didn't kill anyone.


----------



## didelphis (Apr 5, 2007)

In "My Name Is..."  by Eminem when you play it in reverse the lines 

"Hi! my name is... (what?) My name is... (huh?) My name is... (who?) Slim Shady.
Hi! My name is... (who?) My name is... (what?) My name is...  *scratches * Slim Shady" (or however it goes)

Becomes something along the lines of

"Hi! My name is Slim. It's Eminem. It's Eminem. It's Eminem. 
Hi! My name is Slim. It's Eminem. It's Eminem. It's Eminem."

I think that one's kinda funny XD

Oh, and in "Rain" By the Beatles, the entire final verse is reversed. But nothing really "secret" Per Se... it's the same as the chorus(?), only backwards, if course. 'I'm So Tired' Has a final reversed line that plays "Paul is a dead man. Miss Him. Miss him. Miss Him." And 'Kiss, Kiss, Kiss' by Yoko Ono plays "I shot John Lennon"

There's one song by Electric Light Orchestra whose name eludes me... but the line is "The music is reversible, but time is not. Turn back. Turn back. Turn back."

I used to be addicted to Backward Masking XD


----------



## didelphis (Apr 5, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> The White Album in general.
> 
> It told Charles Manson to kill all those people.


Actually, apparently it gave Manson the impression that he was the second coming of Christ, brought to Earth to bring the apocolypse through a band of followers - The Homicidal Hippies who he brainwashed with tales of grandeur and acid tabs.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 5, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're both wrong.
Manson used the White Album to convince his cult (The Family) that he was a prophet, and that the Beetles were sending him messages about the Black Man Vs White man Armageddon. 

So, he convinced some of his followers to kill some people "In order to get the Apocalypse started". He chose the Tate house because it was the former house of the Producer friend of Beach Boy Brian Wilson. So no, Manson didn't kill anyone in the Tate killing.

Manson however, did kill some followers, some blacks, and some random people that pissed him off....so yes, he did kill. 

Yay for thread hijacking!


----------



## Esplender (Apr 5, 2007)

Two songs in Bathory's album "Blood, Fire, Death" contain secret mesages when you read the first letters of every line in the lyrics.

If you like real metal, *GET IT*.

*In track 3, "The Golden Walls Of Heaven"*

Silent watching gaze
Across the blackened plains
Two eyes like burning embers
Awaits the moment for the
North star to blaze

Sythanagon winged
Angel rides deaths wind
To cloudless sky
And sound a summon call of war
Now burn does the skyline

Soundless wings lacerate the night
Angels of death emerge accross the sky
Thorned heads spiky limbs climb the air up high
Attack of the pearly gates
Now wait for the sign...

Seen now is His star
Ablaze now risen in
The sign of the one with
A numbeer not a name
Now given is the sign

The Golden walls of heaven

Sound is given now of charge
A voice of war does cry
The cry does sound the signal
And the walls are stormed
Now fly

Swords are drawn in soundless flight
Above the walls of gold
The winged angels of death descend
A thousand from above
Now heaven is in its' last throes of death

Sacred shrine of life and death
Apharamons gold key
The raping of holy interior
And all concealed
Now masturbated upon is throne of gold

Scattered battered wings
Along the palaces and streets
Trophy of the victory
Attached to spear of the Beast
Now spitted at is the scalp of God.

*In track 7, "Dies Irae"*

Creed of eternal life I swore
Held my candle of life to the void
Risen from the dead I deaths powers wed
In the name of the one with horns on head
Sleep of eternity withdrawn as dark upon
The life of mine drew the very end so near

The price another life the gospel of the
Horned one to spread shore to shore
Eternally his words let hear

Be silent listen to the wind crying out the
Answer to all mankind call from other
Side speach of horned divine
To end your search in hope to find
As sure night divides the day and as sure day divides the night
Raging flames is allthat awaits us on the other side
Doomed the very moment he calls

See his star ablaze his children
On the night the flames reach for the sky
Night is comed to enter the never ending burning fire

Onto you all his word is given
Fear not reach to take his hand

Hear our master calling us his children
Eternal life is given death withdrawn
As wolves among sheep we have wandered
Victory lies beyond their spit and scorn
Even the heavens shall burn when we are gathered
Now when the flames reach for the sky

Dies Irae


----------



## sgolem (Apr 6, 2007)

Apparently there was a lot of controversy over hearing satanic messages played backwards in the 80's 
In response, Oingo Boingo made fun of this by putting very pro-Christian messages in the song Cry of the Vatos, which can be heard when its played backwards, as demonstrated here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJfd7iji9og

After hearing this song many times, it was very amusing to find out about this.  They often had weird sounds in their music, so I didn't really think anything of it until then.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't say I agree with the message, Esplender, but that's really rather clever.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 6, 2007)

Iron Maiden placed another "secret" message in their song "Back In the Village" when Bruce Dickinson says "Sixes all the way" you can hear someone whispering "666".

The song with Nicko McBrian responding to the people calling them devil worshippers is "Still Life", which is a rather cool song


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 7, 2007)

didelphis said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F*cking hippies... -.-


----------



## DJ Chrome (Apr 26, 2007)

Listne to the part in the middle of Ohio Players "Love Rollercoasters" where there's no bass playing.
Right after the singer's done freestyling, listen carefully.
The scream of a woman murdered while the song was recorded ;3


----------



## Esplender (Apr 26, 2007)

DJ Chrome said:
			
		

> Listne to the part in the middle of Ohio Players "Love Rollercoasters" where there's no bass playing.
> Right after the singer's done freestyling, listen carefully.
> The scream of a woman murdered while the song was recorded ;3



Hmm. Snopes claims it to be a fake. 

http://www.snopes.com/music/hidden/roller.htm


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

A very nifty hidden message on an industrial cd I have, Apoptygma Berzerk's "Welcome To Earth". At 8:59 appx on the last track, after a long time of silence, a new track starts and it's a cool Commodore 64 chiptune, but if you play it in mono you can hear a voice synthesizer saying "You are listening in mono". The message is impossible to hear if you listen to the track in stereo.


----------



## Aina3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Revelations, by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Aina3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Also in Amarok of Mike Oldfield he says in the minute 48 "fuck you" in morse key to his boss.


----------

